
Know your Internal and Public ip adress with Command line tool - prosset
https://github.com/PaulRosset/EasyIP
======
prosset
You can gain a lot of time by typing in your command line to know your public
or internal ip. There is few features in more like localize your public
adress. Enjoy :)

